# Flourish Advance: Does it work?



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Is anyone using this product? Does it show noticeable results? Is it worth the money? Saw it at the LFS and was interested. Haven't been able to find many answers online though.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm wondering the same thing, I use flourish pretty religiously for my high tech planted tech, and I wonder if the Advance version had any noticeable differences.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I haven't used it, but seems like snake oil to me from what I can tell.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

The science behind it suggest it is beneficial , that said there is a big "IF" and that is the rest of the parameters of other needed nutrients need to be in place.( no point adding gas to car if there is no coolant and oil).
The results may be very subtle and not obvious to most and may only prove it`s worth when we have new set ups, or trimming .
Just my thoughts


----------

